# Sweet Sugar Cookie



## CosmicGopher (1/4/16)

Cap. Sugar Cookie 4%
TFA Marshmellow 3%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 3%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 2.5%
TFA Whipped Cream 2.5%
TFA French Vanilla Cream 2%
Sweetener of choice 0.5-1% (I will probably try liquid stevia at 2 drops per 10ml or 6 drops per 30ml)

I found this recipe with very good recommendation, I'll be mixing it up tonight and let you know after a steep how good it is or isn't

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## NewOobY (1/4/16)

mmm my kinda recipe, fanks. I have something very similar (but use toasted marshmallow as apposed to just marshmallow) - but this looks so lekka (this is a word of afrikaans origin, and can mean any thing from nice to awesome, like you can say I feel lekka, or that is a lekka car - great word from a great language). I'm english btw, but I love the word.

Which version of sugar cookie is that? V1 or V2?

Edit: Explained South African Lingo


----------



## Andre (1/4/16)

Looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## NaZa05 (1/4/16)

I think I will give this ago as well over the weekend


----------



## CosmicGopher (1/4/16)

Well, I can say so far that it smells great. Not a sophisticated juice like alot of recipes on here, but a nice change, you know?


----------



## Caveman (1/4/16)

Looks awesome. I have been meaning to get a good sugar cookie base. I have all the ingredients except the sugar cookie. Will be waiting anxiously for your feedback


----------



## CosmicGopher (17/4/16)

Well, I had high hopes for this one, but sorry to say I was disappointed. Definately not very Lekka. It smelled great, but you know, after a good steep I found it really bland. Thinking the marshmellow, whipped cream, vanilla cream and all at those percentages muted a good potential juice. If I give this another go and remove a few ingredients, bump up a couple a few percents and it turns out well I'll give a report. You never know.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/4/16)

CosmicGopher said:


> Well, I had high hopes for this one, but sorry to say I was disappointed. Definately not very Lekka. It smelled great, but you know, after a good steep I found it really bland. Thinking the marshmellow, whipped cream, vanilla cream and all at those percentages muted a good potential juice. If I give this another go and remove a few ingredients, bump up a couple a few percents and it turns out well I'll give a report. You never know.


Remove the VB Ice Cream that stuff makes most desserts go bland, vanilla swirl even more so. This recipe will rock without the ice cream. Simple subtle and nice. I am mixing it minus the asscream. I mean ice cream.


----------



## CosmicGopher (17/4/16)

Well hey Lord, Tnx!!! I'll mix up a new batch minus those. Let me know how yours turns out, K?


----------



## method1 (17/4/16)

The recipe just has a lot of cream and the cookie is probably not holding its own against all that cream. It's basically 4% cookie vs 12% cream.

I'd suggest dropping some of the creams - VBIC adds a lot of sweetness and depth so you may not want to lose that one.

My suggestion would be to try without the French vanilla, lower or drop the swirl. Lower marshmallow to 1% and add some caramel to give the bakeries and creams a bit of depth. Maybe FA Caramel at 0.5-1%

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (17/4/16)

Another excellent suggestion, I'll try both versions. Tnx Method, you guys are great!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/4/16)

method1 said:


> The recipe just has a lot of cream and the cookie is probably not holding its own against all that cream. It's basically 4% cookie vs 12% cream.
> 
> I'd suggest dropping some of the creams - VBIC adds a lot of sweetness and depth so you may not want to lose that one.
> 
> My suggestion would be to try without the French vanilla, lower or drop the swirl. Lower marshmallow to 1% and add some caramel to give the bakeries and creams a bit of depth. Maybe FA Caramel at 0.5-1%


Every time I use ice cream it is an epic fail. I find it mutes the exhale even at 2 percent. What am I doing wrong or is it just personal taste?


----------

